# Female cherry barb, pale and bloated



## eug (May 18, 2012)

I just noticed one of the female cherry barbs in my tank (we have 12, plus 7 corys) has a very swollen abdomen, and has some red inflamed parts on the swollen part. Its general colour is very pale compared to the other females.

Unfortunately I'm unable to photograph it at the moment. It is lethargic and has retired to a hiding spot under a log, whereas the other fish are all active and acting normally.

They have been eating normal flake and crushed up sinking high-protein food (the cories and the barbs eat both), and I supplement a couple times with sinking spirulina tabs which all the fish eat from.

Should I try to quarantine the ill fish immediately?


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

I managed to get a short video clip:
MVI_5519 - YouTube

She appears just near the beginning, centerscreen around the 3-second mark, then goes back to hiding under the log. You can see very briefly the inflamed scales as she turns her back to us.


----------



## eug (May 18, 2012)

I just moved it to a make-shift quarantine tank. There' no filter here, so I'll have to change the water daily. I threw in a bunch of floating plants, and it's next to the window so hopefully the plants will absorb waste products.


----------

